# Fish Lake



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

Fished by the makinaw campground in about 30' of water. Caught about 40 perch and 5 trout. Ice was 6"-8" and slippery. Caught most everything on a Swedish pimple tipped with meal worms


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Nice! Were there a lot of people fishing?


----------



## Tagthefisherman (Apr 6, 2014)

I was there this Friday luckily and there weren't many people. I imagine Saturday was packed for the tourny


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Tagthefisherman said:


> I was there this Friday luckily and there weren't many people. I imagine Saturday was packed for the tourny


You are correct. It was, but it was a good time had by all. Fishing was excellent.


----------

